# Comprehensive Check List



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

We plan to move to Mazatlan next year when I retire so I've been reading everything I can find on the internet. I've learned quite a bit but am approaching information overload trying to compile everything I need to do. Doesn't help that I'm an obsessive planner. *Is there one list of "must know" or "must do" before entering Mexico info posted anywhere?* I can figure out how to get health insurance, buy a house and that kind of stuff later.
Muchas Gracias,
MangoMike


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is quite simple: Passport & debit card for the ATM machines. Driving, you will need proof that you own the car, or permission from the lienholder, registration, major credit card for the bond and a smile. Some knowledge of Spanish helps a lot, but you can survive without it. You will also need birth & marriage certificates and the last three month's bank statements, if you wish to apply for FM3 visas so that you can stay more than 180 days.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Things to bring down for an eventual FM3 are a checkbook and/or a letter from your bank stating that this account is indeed yours. I used both a canceled check and the letter.

An apostilled and notarized marriage cert to qualify as a couple

And you might need neither since every IMM office is different

Just to avoid running back when you didn't feel like it


----------

